# women 5' 1" to 5' 3" tall...........what full suspension bike are you riding ?



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

*women 5' 1" to 5' 3" tall...........what full suspension bike are you riding ?*

what brand and if possible the bike size please.

thank you


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

I am 5'1" but I have the geometry of a boy (long torso...short legs) I now ride a SC Julianna (med)...LOVE it!!! but not what I need now! I want something more race-y...so I am getting a small Yeti Acr-sl. Can't wait to try it out!!!! It has a short stand-over but plenty of top tube...a cross country race bike with little bob and plenty of good reviews.

I have looked at everything out there (trust me!!!) so it really depends on your bodies geometry and what trails you are riding...there are plenty of bikes! I am working with a bike fitter to find the perfect match for me...I have been riding for about 3 years now so I am able to specify what I want in a bike. 

I think in order to give you more accurate advice we need more info from you...


----------



## circuts (Jan 21, 2008)

None at the moment  I have walked into bike shops asking for a fs for me (4'11") and have literally been laughed at out of shops. Am looking at getting on online as none of the bike shops over here stock small fs bikes. A couple that I have been looking at - Transition Syren - there are a couple of threads on this site about it - I think it is being released next week, Norco B line, Santa Cruz Juliana, Jamis Parker 3, the Specialised womens range, Stinky 2-4 and Eastern Slasher.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

it would help if you specify the type of riding you do - there is a huge difference between the riding you use a syren for and the riding you do on a julianna - are you riding xc, shuttling downhill, are you a beginner or are you on the race circuit etc..


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a friend that rides a small Yeti 575. She loves it. Looking into getting a Niner AIR9 or a VooDoo Aizan HT for racing (small).


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

lots of info on small bikes in our FAQ!!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

lunna said:


> what brand and if possible the bike size please.
> 
> thank you


5'1", 30" inseam, riding a custom titus racer X - size is equivalent to something between their XXS & their XS.

rt


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm 5'1" also & would love to hear sugestions. XC riding. I've be eyeing the Trek Fuels.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

5'2 almost 5'3 I ride a Santa Cruz Julianna M Right tonight I'm thinking of getting a Trek Top Fuel to race.I love my Julianna though.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

*rt* said:


> 5'1", 30" inseam, riding a custom titus racer X - size is equivalent to something between their XXS & their XS.
> 
> rt


Holy carp, RT! I'm 5'9 with a 30" inseam. Do you have any torso at all? :lol:


----------



## rocknrollgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

I ride an XS Titus Racer X. I am 5'3" tall. She fits me really well, and they have a size smaller.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

rocknrollgirl said:


> I ride an XS Titus Racer X. I am 5'3" tall. She fits me really well, and they have a size smaller.


I also have a XS titus racer x, i am 5'2" and do xc riding mainly. I don't ride it that often any more (tend to ride HTs mainly), but I still really like it.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

what model name is the smallest trek fs they make ?

also how much front suspension fork travel do you use ?

thank you so much


the other thing i will add is grip shift


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

*small trek*

I just got my new 14" Fuel EX 8 wsd. I'm 5' 0" and my standover is 27.5" I can clear the tt by about a mm with my shoes on, but it's the smallest fs I could find without going fully custom. The riding geometry fits me perfectly though. Can't wait to test it out once our snow finally melts.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

drool.

that is awesome


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

circuts said:


> None at the moment  I have walked into bike shops asking for a fs for me (4'11") and have literally been laughed at out of shops. Am looking at getting on online as none of the bike shops over here stock small fs bikes.


Jerks.
I was also told that they don't make FS to fit me, and I'm on the bigger end of the range in this thread. My FS rides are a 15" Kona King, and a new Specialized Stumpy FSR expert in a women's med.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My wife is 5'1" and rides a Santa Cruz Juliana in XS. She has plenty of room on it and we picked it up for the right price in an online auction.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

we looked at a canondale rush petite today.

it is too big.

and heavier than i expected .


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=345278&stc=1&d=1206208581

:eekster:


----------



## Aresab (Mar 27, 2007)

Jenson usa has leftover Jamis FS bikes (XC and AM models) in 13" and 15" at good prices. I've ordered a full bike from them in the past and found shipping to be very reasonable.


----------



## Too Rass Goat (Sep 16, 2005)

My wife is 5-2 and I got her a 13" Jamis Dakar. Fits perfect. The dealer gave me much grief about ordering it because in 22 years of selling bikes he's never needed to order a 13" frame. When the bike came in, he finally admitted it was a perfect fit.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

aword4you said:


> Holy carp, RT! I'm 5'9 with a 30" inseam. Do you have any torso at all? :lol:


nope. legs start at my armpits. it's a bit of a weird body type but i can hide it if i buy the right clothes. 

rt - distantly related to a daddy longleg spider


----------



## badge882 (Oct 28, 2005)

*rt* said:


> nope. legs start at my armpits. it's a bit of a weird body type but i can hide it if i buy the right clothes.
> 
> rt - distantly related to a daddy longleg spider


I can relate to your strategic clothing choices: I'm 5'2" with a 30" inseam, no torso, and monkey arms. 

For lunna: I ride (and love) an XS Truth (16" ST, 21.3 ETT).


----------



## tiffanyinanthem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Titus ML*

I'm 5'3 and pretty much all legs, 30inch inseam. I ride an xs Titus Motolite. My riding is mainly XC stuff. I have a short torso and so I still feel a bit stretched out on the ML with a 75MM stem. I'm considering going a bit shorter but don't want to give up something on climbing ability. All in all though the motolite is a solid bike.

Tiff


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

that trek pictured in this thread 

i think that is the bike i will get her.

who online has the 14 ?

and i will have gripshift put on it


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

(men's) 2006 Trek Fuel EX9; I'm 5'3" and professionally fit by www.cronometro.com


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

XS Knolly V-tach for big bike
For XC, I've stuck with a hard tail (custom Curtlo or Spec. Stumpy in a 13.5)


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

where can i buy that trek online ?

14" Fuel EX 8 wsd

thank you


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm riding a Giant Anthem size is 13.5. Fits me perfectly. But, now that I have decided to take up racing, I will be looking at the Santa Cruz Juliana or a friend mentioned a Titus. I've been breaking my bank trying to make my bike lighter.:madman:


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

stripes said:


> Before sinking the money down on a stock bike online, will you able to test ride it? Unless it's a boutique manufacturer or a custom frame, you should really test ride if you can.


I completely agree. I had to test out 6-7 bikes before I decided to go with the Trek. They all fit very differently. Some felt more intuitive to me than others.


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)

stripes said:


> I've heard good things about the Giant FS, not sure which one though.


My wife is 5'1 and rides an XS Giant Trance and loves it, fits her quite nice. The women's specific version is even smaller if needed. I will say it is not the lightest compared to some of the other extra small FS bikes out there. She is not a racer though, she just wanted a nice short travel bike she could ride all day and the trance fit the bill.










I will second the notion that you really should have her test ride a bike before you buy. Just because a certain bike fit's one person who is a certain height doesn't mean it will fit another...


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

Bikergal said:


> I'm riding a Giant Anthem size is 13.5. Fits me perfectly. But, now that I have decided to take up racing, I will be looking at the Santa Cruz Juliana or a friend mentioned a Titus. I've been breaking my bank trying to make my bike lighter.:madman:


 which of these f s bikes is the lightest ?

if i could find that trek online. i will buy it.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

lunna said:


> which of these f s bikes is the lightest ?
> 
> if i could find that trek online. i will buy it.


I'm not sure. I would have to look online. I do know that Giant Anthem frame is very light. Its the wheel set that kills the weight.

I will say I have a girlfriend whom rides a Yeti that weighs about 21-22lbs and its a fs. She sucks though!!! LOL 

Has your gf test rode any of these bikes??

Anyhoo, very cool your doing this for her!


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Trek doesn't sell through online retailers. You'll need to go through a LBS.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

turner has an XS flux, 13" can be built up quite light too.A gal I know had one, she's a little over 5' had one and it fit her good. 
http://www.turnerbikes.com/08flux.html

here's one off the turner forum (not her's) but you can see the size, it said it was built up around 24 lbs.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

good looking bike.


----------



## diannetics (Jan 20, 2008)

I am 5'1, 28" inseam. I am riding an XS Ellsworth Truth. It fits me like a glove. I call it my idiot-proof bike too.....I can ride over stuff way too easily.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i am looking for the benefit of buying online which saves me from paying tax

that way the savings can go toward higher end parts 

i am trying to make the money go as far as possible.

and this requires the bike be bought and avoid sales tax.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

the bike will work.

i would never consider returning a bike after using it.

the only way to achieve the max bike for the money, is to avoid sales tax and apply that money to the higher end version of the bike you want.

i just need an online bike site with what i want

i got a few e-mail replies for bikes, but the cost was msrp plus tax and shipping.


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

join a club or team.....pro deals.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

lunna said:


> the bike will work.


I'm curious - how do you know?

One bikes brands "small" can be very different (geometry, top tube length, standover) when compared to a different brand's "small".

On the same note, one woman who is 5'2" can have different length torso, arms, legs, or just be more flexible than another 5'2" woman, and thus they'll both ride two different sized bikes.

Listen to Stripes - if you can, get her to test ride "something", so that you can at least have some sense of what might work. Or maybe you already have?

Keep in mind that a bargain ain't a bargain if your wife hates the ride because the bike doesn't fit. That's just a waste of money, actually.

Ant


----------



## cmh (Jan 30, 2004)

My wife was riding a SC Juliana since 2002 until we got her a Scott Scale. Now the Juliana frame is hanging on a hook and all the swanky parts have been moved over to the Scale.

Juliana is an awesome, awesome bike, though... we had hers down to 22.8lbs before the Scale, and she was VERY happy. Definitely worth a test ride!


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

it looks like my main goal in this whole thing now. 

would be to avoid a local bike shop purchase 

i really appreciate all the help with brands to research.

thank you


----------



## Muff (Apr 1, 2007)

This is probably a little late.. but I'm 5'3" and ride a small S-Works SJ 120. I have a long torso and short legs (28" inseam). Love the bike


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

antonio said:


> I'm curious - how do you know?
> 
> One bikes brands "small" can be very different (geometry, top tube length, standover) when compared to a different brand's "small".
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with this more. When I was in the market for a new full suspension bike I found that there is a huge variation in the geometries from company to company with bikes that were "supposed" to fit me. And certainly height can have very little to do with it. Definitely all the things relating to fit that you mentioned above are of the utmost importance. Many of the smaller bikes I looked at did not have the optimal geometry for me or did not fit at all. I ended up with a men's Trek Fuel EX 9 as it fit me better than the women's version and I liked the way it handled.

The way to buy a bike is to 1. Research the geometries of the bikes you are interested. It is a good idea to have a bike shop who specializes in fitting to help with this. 2. Test ride it. Just because it is an optimal geometry choice on paper doesn't mean it's going to handle well. 3. Get a bike fitting.


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

lunna said:


> i just need an online bike site with what i want


Why don't you try http://www.bestwebbuys.com/bikes/index.html. You can search through all the online stores to see if they have what you are looking for. Or use google.

You also need to consider while buying a bike online might avoid sales tax, you will be charged a substantial amount of money for shipping a completely built bike. So it's a mute point unless you are getting a significant deal.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

where do you buy them ?


----------



## diannetics (Jan 20, 2008)

lunna said:


> where do you buy them ?


Your LBS


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

well thats off the list. 

the main goal from all the pressure to do business with local bike shops. 

make me want to take business online for only that reason

hard to believe you simply cannot own a great bike unless you buy at your local shop


----------



## madisongrrl (Dec 8, 2006)

lunna said:


> well thats off the list.
> 
> the main goal from all the pressure to do business with local bike shops.
> 
> ...


Huh?

Go ahead and buy your bike online, but when you ask people where they got their bike and they answer LBS, don't be surprised. At minimum test riding at the LBS is an intelligent decision. Fit and handling need to be addressed in person, especially when you are spending significant money. Then go online and make the purchase if you wish. Google is your friend.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

not directed at where i asked people where they purchased.

just the reponse i receive once i do google brands and contact stores which appear.

every store that has something i want offers one of two replies.

we do not sell online.

or a quote of msrp and tax and shipping and handling.

i wish you could google ,filtering shops which charge tax although shop not in your state

i'll keep trying


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

My main reason for buying local is the year of service that comes with a local purchase. I'm mechanically inclined enough to do the maintenance myself, but it's really nice IMO to have the peace of mind that if anything does go seriously wrong I can take it in to the shop down the way and they will remedy the situation.:thumbsup:


----------



## kimguroo (Dec 26, 2006)

lunna said:


> not directed at where i asked people where they purchased.
> 
> just the reponse i receive once i do google brands and contact stores which appear.
> 
> ...


most of brand named bikes (Trek, specialized etc...) dealers can't ship their bikes.
if they ship any bike, the manufacture can revoke their exclusive dealership.
some of manufactures allow to ship old bikes only (like one or two years old overstock bikes). but those bikes (named brand) usually sold out before gets too old at LBS. 
I guess ebay is only chance. I don't know you are interested in Marin XC. there is one seller can sell his bikes ( I quoted about a month a go, he was willing sell 07 east peak
for $1425 shipped).
I think it's waste of time to spend searching named brand bikes at online.
what bikes were you looking at?

actually, I was not a big fan of LBS but in the past a few days, I got great supports from them. (I got a chris king headset and try to install myself but without tool, it was tough to DIY. I called around LBS then found the shop only charge me for $5 and only took 3 miunte). LBS does not try to take advantages from you everything they sell.

anyway, good luck with your search.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

the shop which sales the bike i want would not get my business ever.

there are plenty of bicycle shops here though.

and maintenance is not the issue


----------



## tankrum (Feb 12, 2008)

I am 5'3" and ride a small SC Superlight. It works good for me. I have pretty long arms for my height tho. I have ridden a small Julianna and it fit really good also.


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Fabulous said:


> My main reason for buying local is the year of service that comes with a local purchase. I'm mechanically inclined enough to do the maintenance myself, but it's really nice IMO to have the peace of mind that if anything does go seriously wrong I can take it in to the shop down the way and they will remedy the situation.:thumbsup:


..I'm 5'4" but if I may... this was a large factor in my decision as well. As Fabulous mentions, I too am mechanically inclined but will enjoy the added peace of mind that comes with that free year of service.

I was completely and honestly dead set on buying online. I picked out a well equipped bike but I did heed folks advice and at least give the LBS (well not really local, 1 hour from home, 20 minutes from work) a shot and check out the establishment. Getting the test ride and getting to ask questions in person really helped take a lot of stress out of the buying decision. As anyone can attest to, Lunna, you know it too, bike buying in the information age can be information overload. Even if it takes the effort of humoring your fellow forum-members, heed their advice and don't be 100% against the LBS until you give it a shot. I'm glad I did.

If I remember correctly, was this for a gift? If so, you may want to include the recipient in the buying process. After going through this myself (just this week!), I can't stress enough how glad I am that I at least gave the LBS a visit. A good one won't be high pressure sale-ish.

EDIT: I ended up with a small Cannondale Rush 6z.

EDIT again: it's still on order.:madman:


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

lunna said:


> the shop which sales the bike i want would not get my business ever.
> 
> there are plenty of bicycle shops here though.
> 
> and maintenance is not the issue


The only truly LOCAL bike shop in my area is HORRIBLE. They carry one line of bike only and only had one full suspension bike in the whole bunch. Didn't have parts available and had no business to show for it. I definitely had to look outside of my town to find a business worth dealing with.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

we tested that bike and it was just a little too big.

long really, for her


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

at this point, you've eliminated a lot of good choices in your price range JUST because they are sold at a LBS. if none of the local bike shops are worth their weight in cow poo, go a bit further. go to the next county over and see how the bikes they sell are. or, just go to a less local shop. but at least TRY to find a good shop that has a good selection before you completely decide against getting something from a brick-and-mortar shop. if all the local shops are crap, THEN I would start looking at online options. as I said in a PM, Ibex is one option you should definitely look into. you could get an Ignition Pro frame direct from Ibex for around $500, then drop the next grand on good components and probably get it around 28 or 29 pounds, depending on how much of a gramcounter you decide to be. or, for a slightly burlier ride that pedals just as well and is potentially more versatile, you could get an Atlas Pro frame on closeout for around the same price as the Iggy, get a fork from '07 or '06, get a good custom built wheelset, and just about everything else from Chainreactioncycles (including a few European market specific parts, as chainreactioncycles is based in the UK) and probably be hovering at around the $1500 mark. another option is to find a used but not abused frame in the correct size and build it up. you don't absolutely have to go with a pre-built bike. in fact, in most cases you can build up a $2000-or-less bike from the frame up and it'll have better component spec than the same frame that was shipped as a pre-built bike from the manufacturer


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

this is for short woman and not sure how small ibex is.


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

The Ibex Ignition has several sizes from 16"-20".


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I've been to shops that I don't like and wouldn't buy from either. But when I'm on the hunt for a new bike, I'll drive all over the place to test ride and such. If you can do your own maintenance or have a shop that you do like for that, then distance shouldn't be as much of an issue. I remember shopping for my first XC bike and I traveled to three different states to test ride bikes. 

And while maybe the policy that most manufacturers have that won't allow their bikes to be sold online isn't convenient for you, I can understand it. A lot of people wouldn't be able to put the bike together correctly and now you have people unhappy with your product because it wasn't built right. Requiring that they be sold at a place where they will build the bike and provide maintenance is good for their overall reputation, even if it's not convenient for those of us without a good local dealer.


----------



## Dubgirl (Mar 19, 2008)

connie said:


> And while maybe the policy that most manufacturers have that won't allow their bikes to be sold online isn't convenient for you, I can understand it. A lot of people wouldn't be able to put the bike together correctly and now you have people unhappy with your product because it wasn't built right. Requiring that they be sold at a place where they will build the bike and provide maintenance is good for their overall reputation, even if it's not convenient for those of us without a good local dealer.


:thumbsup: ..not only that, but for many of these companies who offer LIFETIME warranties on the frames, they want to be sure everything is assembled correctly from the get go and inspected so that the warranty can be activated. In this respect, it's no different than car sales.

Like I mentioned, I also had to go out of my county, even a bit away from my work (which is an hour from home) to find a shop worth dealing with. The extra effort is worth it and the sales aren't high pressure at the right shop.


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

I built my wife a Racer XS, She is 5'2.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

i will keep looking for that online savings which makes the purchase great

no tax is a huge plus


----------

